

Global Rich List : See where you stand  - aditiyaa1

http://www.globalrichlist.com/
======
ahsanhilal
This website is broken. If I input $1,000,000 as my annual income I am
apparently 107,565 richest person in the world. However, if I change that
number to 5x, 10x, 20x (you get the point...) that amount I am still the
107,565th richest person in the world.

